# Dados climáticos da Temperatura média (Portugal Continental): 1931-2019



## almeida96 (5 Abr 2020 às 20:20)

Depois do tópico relativo aos dados da precipitação, vou agora fazer uma análise semelhante para os dados da *temperatura média mensal*.

Os dados foram retirados dos diversos *boletins do IPMA, para cada mês*, com os dados entre Março e Dezembro provenientes dos gráficos de anomalias (mas com um erro bastante baixo, de 1 ou 2 centésimas de valor) e os dados de Janeiro-Fevereiro do "resumo mensal " da página do IPMA.

Começando pelas *normais climatológicas de 30 anos*, em tabela e gráfico. Nas tabelas, os valores a vermelho representam, para cada mês e média anual, a maior temperatura média observada, enquanto os valores a azul representam a menor temperatura média (ex: a menor temperatura de Janeiro registou-se  na normal 1931-1960, enquanto a maior temperatura para este mês se registou na normal 1991-2019):








A normal climatológica com *menores valores *de temperatura é a de *1951-1980*, enquanto a com *maior temperatura média* é a de *1991-2019, *com 7 meses desta normal a apresentar os maiores valores de temperatura. A normal 1931-1960 tem 6 meses com as menores temperaturas (comparando com outras normais).​
Agora vemos os valores mensais para cada *década*:







A *última década foi a mais quente*, com quatro meses a apresentar as maiores médias. A *década mais fria foi a de 1931-1939*, mas a década de 70 destaca-se por ter 5 meses com as menores médias.​
Um *Top 10 dos meses mais quentes e mais frios* permite-nos obter alguns dados interessantes, que refletem eventos que passaram à história:




Quanto aos meses mais quentes, todos se localizam em *Julho e Agosto*, enquanto a maioria dos meses mais frios ocorreu em *Janeiro*. 
Dos mais quentes, de destacar o recordista *Agosto de 2003* e o facto dos anos de 2010 e 2016 aparecerem 2 vezes, denotando o aumento dos extremos meteorológicos nas últimas décadas. 
Quanto aos mais frios, de destacar *Fevereiro de 1956* e o facto do último ano representado ser já o longínquo 1985.​
Por fim, um *Top 10 dos meses com maiores anomalias positivas e negativas*:




Destacam-se, para as anomalias positivas, o impressionante *Março de 1997*,seguido dos meses de Abril de 1945 e 2011. Também os trágicos *Outubro de 2017* e *Agosto de 2003* aparecem. Curioso notar que aparecem aqui *6 meses da Primavera* (Março, Abril e Maio) e apenas 3 de Verão. 

Quanto às anomalias negativas, é* Fevereiro de 1956*, em que nevou em todo o país, que se destaca claramente (mais de 1ºC de diferença). Também o famoso *Janeiro de 1945* aparece. Curiosa a predominância de meses pouco estudados a nível climático neste ranking. Junho de 1977 é o único mês de Verão a aparecer.​


----------



## N_Fig (5 Abr 2020 às 20:26)

almeida96 disse:


> Depois do tópico relativo aos dados da precipitação, vou agora fazer uma análise semelhante para os dados da *temperatura média mensal*.
> 
> Os dados foram retirados dos diversos *boletins do IPMA, para cada mês*, com os dados entre Março e Dezembro provenientes dos gráficos de anomalias (mas com um erro bastante baixo, de 1 ou 2 centésimas de valor) e os dados de Janeiro-Fevereiro do "resumo mensal " da página do IPMA.
> 
> ...


Mais um excelente trabalho! Só uma pequena nota: é expectável que os meses de primavera, sendo meses de transição, sejam os que apresentem das maiores anomalias, e que os meses de inverno apresentem das maiores anomalias negativas, e os meses de verão das maiores anomalias positicas


----------

